# My new "works"van



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Little red Escort has been retired and replaced with something a little bigger, faster and more comfortable.

Pushed along by this










And looks like this





































Tried some big Mercs and BM's all were pretty poor. Looked at a few Lexi' and most were hugely leggy with 150k miles+, duff electrics, air con, tatty bodies and ripped leather etc

Spotted this one being advertised in Nottingham, spoke to the owner who seemed genuine...so an epic near 24hr trip on a coach from Dundee to Notts and the deal was done.

95 LS400, full verified Lexus history with a service just completed, 2 owners and a low 82k miles. Everything works; body near perfect - couple of minor marks and no "shopping trolley" rash. Leather is unmarked and proper Lexus (near new) tyres. 
A years tax and MOT all for Â£2,200 ...that's a huge chunk of car for very little money!
Not my choice of colour. I was more interested in condition, history and mileage.
I've seen dogs being offered, trade and private sales, for near five grand...think I might have found a good 'un. Seems to have led a pampered life.

Not a car for hustling along country roads...too soft and soggy. On the motorway it's superb.
The engine simply can't be heard - foot hard down and the sound is best described as "ripping silk" :wink:
The whole car is superbly put together, very un-Japanese

Totally isolated from the outside world you simply sit there and guide it along - no rattles, squeaks or road noise; just an earie silence. Ideal for listening to cars sound system. Speakers all over the place inc a factory fitted active sub in the rear. Probably the best car audio set up I've heard.

Economy is surprisingly good too. I reckoned on 26mpg for the trip home.

Despite being sterile, bland and uninvolving it'll suit me to a tee for dragging myself around the country.

Down side? 
Parts are stupidly expensive. However, it seems there are Lexus dealers in the US who're prepared to ship to the UK. Taking into account delivery charges, VAT and import tax genuine parts can be had with a 30% saving over UK prices.

I'm a happy bunny 

Dave


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like a minter! 

Ugly as feck but one of the best engineered cars ever. I remember seeing a test where they put a glass of water on top of the engine and revved it to 3000rpm IIRC, on the Lexus, aJag and a BMW.

The Jag engine made the glass fall off completely, the Beemer slopped the water all over the place but the glass stayed in place, the Lexus just caused ripples in the water


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nice van     

Where have you been :?

Hope the eye is better and other bits and bobs :roll: :wink:

Are you coming to donny tomorrow ??? or doing other things   ,,,, pm me if you want :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Looks like you've bought a cracking car there, Dave. Amazing value for money and a great find.

The interior looks unmarked.

I hope you're going to post some before and after pictures of the exterior once you've done your thing on it?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A Good Buy. 8)

Should be OK for a few years. And it will owe you nothing.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks like a good one Dave, once you've had Jap you never go back :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Looks like a good one Dave, once you've had Jap you never go back :lol:


True, true, there was this little Japanese girl, cant recall her name, what she couldnt do with a Ping Pong ball wasnt worth knowing, what a night, what a weekend in fact, err, ahem, back on topic, nice barge Dave, looks cleaner than Showroom!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Every ones shouting about the new Lexus not a thought for your poor old Escort I hope you gave him a good reterment Dave :wink: 
The only problem I can see with it is you will not want to get out when you get to your next job


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

it's a big yin Dave  will have to move all the cars out of the drive the morra to get yours in :lol: you've got a cracker though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

We'll not here you arriving now eh....? But we'll see ya coming! When you gunna clean it Dave? :wink:

Diplomat Dave...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

ResB said:


> We'll not here you arriving now eh....? But we'll see ya coming! When you gunna clean it Dave? :wink:
> 
> Diplomat Dave...


Class.

Does it fit in that garage??


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That'll look good outside my house!! :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

What a find 

A lot of car for the money, and with a V8, looks to be in really good condition.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

23 hours on a coach ,  you should have given me a call, sure that I could have sorted something quicker out :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jdn said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > We'll not here you arriving now eh....? But we'll see ya coming! When you gunna clean it Dave? :wink:
> ...


They are selling the house and moving into the Lexus ....


----------

